# Child Care



## CABear (May 21, 2011)

I will be moving to Dubai next month to join my husband (he's already there). We have 2 small boys, 3 years, 6 months. I would like to know prices of child care/preschool. I would like to return to work in the fall.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a thread that is stickied at the top of the page that says "Please read before posting" You can find school info as well as average costs. 

Varying, but for a western education you are looking at like 30k for a 3 year old, and then will jump up like 5k after the first few years of school.


----------

